# Milbemax



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I have given Kody a milbemax worming tablet last night,normally use advocate to prevent worms he was fine initially toilet ok first thing this morning but his second no2 of the day was runny does anyone know if this is a side effect of milbemax or anyone had same thing happen. Apart from that he's absolutely fine, would you suggest a light meal tonight of chicken/fish & rice? 
Many thanks
Jo xx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. My pup has Milbemax with no problems. Perhaps a day on chicken and rice would help settle pups tummy. Kind regards


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We have always used Milbemax and I don't think it has ever caused probs, but I would go with the chicken and rice for a day or so.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Well decided to feed him his Lilly's kitchen tonight as its quite gentle on the stomach anyway and so far so good, evening no2 was formed so looks like it may have just been a slight irritation in his tummy may not have even been the milbemax because thy were in the garden yesterday so could have been something he chewed x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

My pup was sick yesterday afternoon and I put that down to eating too much snow and munching on ice. She is fine today. I wonder if your pup has been eating the same?


----------

